# Dish "The Leader in HD"



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I just received an email ad from Ultimate Electronics with a section that is a Dish Ad which says:
"The Leader in HD"


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> I just received an email ad from Ultimate Electronics with a section that is a Dish Ad which says:
> "The Leader in HD"


:thats: NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!!


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## GrayCalx (Sep 29, 2006)

What idiots that they didn't update all of their print media immediately after Directv released new hd channels... a month and a half ago.  

Please... that thing was printed up months ago and sitting in a warehouse...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> I just received an email ad from Ultimate Electronics with a section that is a Dish Ad which says:
> "The Leader in HD"


I am really confused. I even visited the DISH website. They certainly say they are the leader in HD with only 34 HD channels.

So how or why are they claiming this?

Do they have some definition of "HD" or "leader" that I am not familiar with?

This is almost as bad as the comcast commercial I saw saying pretty much the same thing. Their graphics clearly showed they had way more channels than Directv who they were comparing. I am really puzzled by how this is allowed to go unchecked.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

That Comcast commerical was one of the most MISLEADING ads I have ever seen.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Here we go again.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Guys... it is called Marketing .... And please no more counting threads... There are already a number of them and I would rather not have the pain of monitoring yet another one so please use the existing ones...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

GrayCalx said:


> What idiots that they didn't update all of their print media immediately after Directv released new hd channels... a month and a half ago.
> 
> Please... that thing was printed up months ago and sitting in a warehouse...


Did you read...it was an EMAIL, not print media. It just came out, NOW, it wasn't sitting around someplace for months. Read first, respond second.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I love how DirecTV ads say 80+ HD channels...and then say "Plans starting at $29.95" or some such thing. So Joe Public Idiot calls up Direct and says okay I want my 80 HD channels for the $29.95 plan. Can you imagine how the call goes from there. I just want someone to call them out on that and say, okay I want all 80 channels, how much? First, no one user could get 80 legit channels, and second, the cost would probably be over $100. Bait and switch big time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I love how DirecTV ads say 80+ HD channels...and then say "Plans starting at $29.95" or some such thing. So Joe Public Idiot calls up Direct and says okay I want my 80 HD channels for the $29.95 plan. Can you imagine how the call goes from there. I just want someone to call them out on that and say, okay I want all 80 channels, how much? First, no one user could get 80 legit channels, and second, the cost would probably be over $100. Bait and switch big time.


All carriers do that... (not just TV carriers... all carriers of any product)
They give you the bottom number, in big print.
Then in tiny print, include the fact that you need to spend the $9.99 for HD Access.

And actually yes...
With Top Package (which includes the sports, extended movie networks, ect)... you can get all the available channels in HD...

Your DNS access woudl depend on your local HD network availability...
But basically there is access... legally/legit to all 4 networks.

And in some cases even more, if you include the locals.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> I I just want someone to call them out on that and say, okay I want all 80 channels, how much? First, no one user could get 80 legit channels, and second, the cost would probably be over $100.


You are wrong about this.

I am able to recieve the following 83 HD legit channels:

All you need to do is be a premier sub w/hd access.

83 - National HD Channels

• A&E HD
• The History Channel HD
• Animal Planet HD
• HGTV-HD
• ABC HD NY
• MGM HD
• MHD
• Big Ten Network HD
• National Geographic Channel HD
• Bravo HD
• NBC HD NY
• Cartoon Network
• CBS HD NY
• NESN HD
• MSG HD
• NFL Network HD
• Cinemax HD East
• Sci-Fi Channel HD
• Cinemax HD West
• SHO Too HD
• CSN Chicago HD
• Showtime HD
• CSN Mid-Atlantic HD
• Showtime HD West
• CNBC HD+
• Smithsonian Channel HD
• CNN HD
• Speed Channel HD
• Discovery Channel HD
• SportsNet New York HD
• ESPN HD
• Starz Comedy HD
• ESPN2 HD
• Starz Edge HD
• Food Network HD
• Starz HD East
• Fox HD NY
• Starz HD West
• FSN NY HD
• Starz Kids & Family HD
• Fox Business Network HD
• TBS in HD
• FSN Detroit HD
• The Movie Channel East HD
• FSN Prime Ticket HD
• The Science Channel HD
• FSN Southwest HD
• The Weather Channel HD
• FSN West HD
• TLC HD
• Fuel TV HD
• TNT HD
• FX HD
• Universal HD
• HBO HD East
• USA Network HD
• HBO HD West
• Versus HD/Golf Channel HD
• HD Theater
• YES HD
• HDNet
• CMT HD
• HDNet Movies
• NBA TV HD
• MTV HD
• NHL Network HD
• VH1HD
• HD PPV (13)
• Spike HD
• Bio HD 
• Nickelodeon HD


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I guess since everyone does it, that makes it okay.

So I think I will start to pirate their signal, since everyone does it.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep and all for $29.95 no doubt. Good deal.



ScoBuck said:


> You are wrong about this.
> 
> I am able to recieve the following 83 HD legit channels:
> 
> ...


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Sue 'em for false advertising.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Yep and all for $29.95 no doubt. Good deal.


No - but you made a claim that YOU CAN'T get 80 HD channels, you can. And for a new sub calling in like you mention it's only $80 a month I believe for the first 12 months, that's a pretty good deal as I see it.

How many HD channels do you get for the same new account price on DISH?


----------



## pparazorback (Oct 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All carriers do that... (not just TV carriers... all carriers of any product)
> They give you the bottom number, in big print.
> Then in tiny print, include the fact that you need to spend the $9.99 for HD Access.


Refer to ads for vehicles....

The all new Chevy SuperCar, available dvd, navigation, sunroof, red light camera remote, rush hour traffic avoider and mega blaster ... starting at $19,759! and in small print (priced as shown $189,452).

Marketing works like that all the time...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

pparazorback said:


> Refer to ads for vehicles....
> 
> The all new Chevy SuperCar, available dvd, navigation, sunroof, red light camera remote, rush hour traffic avoider and mega blaster ... starting at $19,759! and in small print (priced as shown $189,452).
> 
> Marketing works like that all the time...


 Yep exactly. It took I think a government action to even force them to disclose the "price as equipped" thing. Maybe there should be something similar for other industries.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Guys... it is called Marketing .... And please no more counting threads... There are already a number of them and I would rather not have the pain of monitoring yet another one so please use the existing ones...


How many are there? Can we have a counting thread counting thread?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ScoBuck said:


> No - but you made a claim that YOU CAN'T get 80 HD channels, you can. And for a new sub calling in like you mention it's only $80 a month I believe for the first 12 months, that's a pretty good deal as I see it.
> 
> How many HD channels do you get for the same new account price on DISH?


From their site, if you are talking about regular charges, not just intro, it looks like $99 a month plus $10 for HD access. I don't know if there are any other fees for receivers etc...but pre-tax you are already at $109, again not quite what an average person might expect from the ad.

As an aside, how much HD content is available on out of market FSNs?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> From their site, if you are talking about regular charges, not just intro, it looks like $99 a month plus $10 for HD access. I don't know if there are any other fees for receivers etc...but pre-tax you are already at $109, again not quite what an average person might expect from the ad.
> 
> As an aside, how much HD content is available on out of market FSNs?


Yes - the regular price you quoted is correct, but your first post mentioned what it would cost if someone called to order it - and that price is $80. Second you said you CAN'T get 80 channels, and you can.

For the second part of your post here - regarding the RSNS, those vary. Some of the full-time RSNs like YES, SNY, NESN have quite a bit of HD - their studio shows are HD, they have HD specials, of course the games are usually HD - they have the pro games, they have college games as well.

Some of the other full-time RSNs like MSG and FSNY have the pro and college games, and occasionally other programming.

The part-time RSNS are on for games only, just like they do on DISH. But those 13 RSNS are NOT counted in DirecTV's 85 channel listing. I believe that DISH counts its 22 part-time RSNS in its 70 channel listing though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> No - but you made a claim that YOU CAN'T get 80 HD channels, you can. And for a new sub calling in like you mention it's only $80 a month I believe for the first 12 months, that's a pretty good deal as I see it.


Premier is available for $79.99 per month PLUS the HD fee ($9.99). There is a rebate that knocks that down to $37.99 for the first three months. Average price of $79.48 per month for the first year (then a jump to $108.98 or more depending on price increases).

The HD DVR will cost you $199 after rebate for the first one - $299 for the second HD DVR.

Getting 80 channels requires forgiveness of the blacked out content on all the RSNs and counting of PPVs. What some companies will do with their marketing! 



> How many HD channels do you get for the same new account price on DISH?


Nothing at the $80 price point.

AT250+HD with the $20 off for six months offer works out to $67.99 average over the first year ($57.99 for six months then $77.99 thereafter).
AEP+HD with the $20 off for six months offer works out to $104.99 average over the first year ($94.99 for six months then $114.99 thereafter).
E* only has four HD channels in AEP that are not in AT250.

Start at the other end of the scale and you will see more HD channels for less money on E* than D*. The "special offers" make it harder to compare. I'm sure BOTH companies will raise their rates next year (which makes the predicted prices inaccurate unless there is a price guarantee).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> And please no more counting threads... There are already a number of them and I would rather not have the pain of monitoring yet another one so please use the existing ones...


Since this thread seems to be beyond the point of return it's time to put it to an early death.

Thanks for your cooperation and participation in other threads!


----------

